# CCR 2000E Carb Adjustment Help



## RussFierce (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a Toro CCR 2000E that will only run with the choke on. I've cleaned the carburetor and also had a friend soak it and clean the jets. I suspect the problem is one of adjustment but I don't know how to do that and can't find any info on-line about it. The fuel filter is new.

Model No.: 38185
Serial No.: 900328
Model Year: 1989

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,:smile2:


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Did you remove the air mixture screw. It’s usually 1-1 1/2 turns out then you go from there. There’s a lot to that little carb. You have to watch because times they will get a vacuum leak at the gaskets or linkage isn’t in properly attached. Some things to look at when you reassemble. Attachment to engine and it’s components. Sometimes they are hard to start after not being used in a while. What’s the story on yours.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Make sure all the gaskets are facing the right ones, and facing the right way. I had that problem on one of these machines, it could be confusing. I bet that is your problem. 



Here's the replacement I purchased, that worked fine. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07779QGW6/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RussFierce (Jan 22, 2019)

It runs but only with the choke on. Where is the air mixture screw? I see a pilot screw.

Thanks,


----------



## RussFierce (Jan 22, 2019)

Excuse my ignorance. How could a gasket be on backwards? Aren't both sides the same? If not how do I tell which is the correct orientation.

Thanks,


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I think that has the Suzuki motor with Mikuni carb. They are different than the Tecumseh carbs. Here is one video:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

RussFierce said:


> Excuse my ignorance. How could a gasket be on backwards? Aren't both sides the same? If not how do I tell which is the correct orientation.
> 
> Thanks,



The gasket on the throttle plate side, if I remember correctly, has two gaskets that fit correctly. One leaves the entire face open, the other covers most of it, with a small hole. The second is the one you want. I'll get pics of the old carb later.


----------

